# [PS]Asus P8Z77-V LX

## Tinitus

Hallo,

auf obigen Mainbord sitzt ein Realtek 8168E-VL/8111E-VL. Leider unterstützt der Realtek Treiber diesen Chip nicht.

Habe schon den r8168 Treiber aus dem Portage installiert . Funktioniert nicht.

Der Kerneltreiber geht auch nicht...

Was tun?Last edited by Tinitus on Mon Aug 13, 2012 9:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

mehr infos liefern. "geht nicht" ist immer nicht sehr aussagekräftig...

vorsichtshalber mal hier nachschauen, was für ein treiber vorgeschlagen wird.

"dmesg|grep -C3 eth" für jeweils den kernel und portage treiber könnten auch helfen

----------

## Tinitus

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> mehr infos liefern. "geht nicht" ist immer nicht sehr aussagekräftig...
> 
> vorsichtshalber mal hier nachschauen, was für ein treiber vorgeschlagen wird.
> 
> "dmesg|grep -C3 eth" für jeweils den kernel und portage treiber könnten auch helfen

 

Hallo,

das wars...deshalb neuer Thread...

Danke!

----------

## Christian99

und was für ein treiber läuft jetzt?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> und was für ein treiber läuft jetzt?

 

Es funktioniert derzeit mit dem Realtek Treiber. Vermutlich ging es aber auch schon mit dem Kerneltreiber.

Gruß

----------

